# Castor oil to help your hair grow faster and better .



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 22, 2014)

I was reading an article this morning about using castor oil on your hair to help it grow and get thicker. I have used coconut oil on my hair, but never even thought about using something as think and sticky as castor oil.
However, according to the article that I was reading, it is really helpful to your hair, eyebrows, and eyelashes; you just have to be sure to only use a tiny dab. 

For your eyebrows and eyelashes, it suggested just getting a little bit on your fingertip, and massaging it into the eyebrow or lash. To use castor oil on your hair, you should thin it with either coconut oil or olive oil, and then warm a dab of it in your palms by rubbing them together, and then stroke this lightly into your hair, starting with the ends first.
I have done this with coconut oil, which also seems to help the hair grow. I usually do it before bedtime, and let it penetrate the hair shaft overnight and then shampoo it when I shower the next morning.


----------



## Ina (Apr 22, 2014)

HFL, All of those sound like good options. Back before all this new age stuff came to us, I used mayonnaise. My hair was always longer than three feet long, and I was always in a pool, river, lake, or on the beach until my mid thirties. My hair would get so dry, and my grandmother told me to put the  mayonnaise on for 30 to 45 minutes, then wash. 
Then one day I put it in my hair and I fell asleep for 12 hours. It took me three days to get that mess out of my long hair. I came close to cutting it, so Micheal volunteered to help by washing it mornings and nights for a couple of days.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 22, 2014)

I remember using mayonnaise in my hair many years ago, too. Since it is basically oil and egg, it is actually very healthy for hair. I think that I even made my own, using the blender to mix up the egg, and then adding oil, and sometimes just a little avocado to the mix, and then putting it on my hair for a half hour or so. I used one of the plastic bags from the grocery store tied around my head and then a towel wrapped around that, so that it stayed warmer and could penetrate into the hair easier.

Another thing that I used to do was put yogurt on my face at night, and then lay still for about a half hour while it worked into my skin.  That yogurt really helped to keep my skin soft and silky !  Once the cat discovered that I was doing it, she used to jump up on the bed and remove all the yogurt from my face, so I also got a face massage along with the skin-softener. Then a good rinse off with hot water, and my face felt wonderful. 

Those old ideas sure worked good, and they were cheap ! !


----------



## Ina (Apr 22, 2014)

Now that was a cool cat HFL. I never learned how to put on make-up, and when I tried a couple of times, it felt suffocating, and looked funny to me. Probably a good thing, since I could never afford the stuff. There was always someone who needed something more important. 
Good thing I've always been a practical person, even today I don't need much in the way of material things.
At one time, I really was into collecting books. Books were the one material thing I allowed myself to spend a little on. I would haunt the used book stores for bargains. Then one day the house burnt down, and I learned not to put my heart into a thing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2014)

I have some castor oil at home, but I've never used it on my hair, just the mayo and coconut oil....but, if my hair was thinning, I would try it out.



> *Castor* oil is extracted from the seeds of the _Ricinus Communis_ plant and has been used since time immemorial for a variety of conditions and complaints, including hair and skin care. Treating hair breakage and encouraging hair growth with *castor* oil has long been recognized in the alternative health field. Cold pressed *castor* oil is tasteless and odorless when pure.
> 
> The oil is considered a natural hair oil for baldness or thinning hair which is the result of diet, stress and environmental and/or lifestyle factors. Scientific research on the subject is lacking and the results of clinical studies are ambiguous. However, many people attest to the fact that *castor* oil has helped with various hair complaints. There have been cases where the hair treated with *castor* oil turned dark - in some cases new, dark hair growth appeared in place of grey hair, after massaging the scalp regularly with the oil.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ina (Apr 22, 2014)

Sea, Every since I was in the Shriner's hospital, where I met many children that didn't have hair, I have been growing mine to at least three feet, so when I cut it, it can be made into wigs for children. In 52 years, I've cut it 7 or 8 times, and then I donate it to Locks For Love. There is always something you can do for others when you look around.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2014)

You're an angel Ina! :love_heart:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 22, 2014)

Ina said:


> Sea, Every since I was in the Shriner's hospital, where I met many children that didn't have hair, I have been growing mine to at least three feet, so when I cut it, it can be made into wigs for children. In 52 years, I've cut it 7 or 8 times, and then I donate it to Locks For Love. There is always something you can do for others when you look around.



Unfortunately Ina,Locks For Love came under some criticism recently when it was learned that a lot of the hair that is donated to them is actually sold to private wig and toupee making companies and not made into wigs for cancer patients. I was following the story closely because one of the companies that was buying the hair is a company owned by a guy I have known for 45 years-he was my brother in laws best friend in high school and one of our customers in our body shop. His business was right across the street from ours in the San Francisco Bay Area.


----------



## Ina (Apr 22, 2014)

That makes me so sad, I'll have to check with our local chapter. It is important to me now, because my great-granddaughter has Alopecia. She might need wigs for a long time to come.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah, TG is right - the only thing I use on my head now is Turtlewax.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 23, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Yeah, TG is right - the only thing I use on my head now is Turtlewax.



Well, that sure explains something for me, Sifu !

I have always wondered where those Ninja Turtles came from, and I know know that it was YOU who started that fad. (still, I guess maybe it is better than Ninja Castor Beans....)


----------



## That Guy (Apr 24, 2014)

Shaving yer head don't count no how.  Ya gotta come to it naturally like a REAL man!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 24, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Well, that sure explains something for me, Sifu !
> 
> I have always wondered where those Ninja Turtles came from, and I know know that it was YOU who started that fad. (still, I guess maybe it is better than Ninja Castor Beans....)




Oh, yeah - gimme' samurai swords and pizza and I'm there!


----------

